# Nominees for April's "best" journal!



## Curt James (Apr 10, 2012)

*Nominees for April's "best" journal!*

Post up your nominees! Nominate yourself, nominate a friend.

There's a $100 gift voucher to *IronMagLabs *up for grabs, ladies and gentlemen!


Daily journal updates
Training/Diet Details
Progress Pictures
Training Videos
All of the above will help you win! 

Start your journal in this subforum today. Now!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 30, 2012)

_Sooooo_, here we are, another month passed. Time does fly.

Post nominations here. A $100 gift voucher to *IronMagLabs *could be yours.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 30, 2012)

*X~Factor *http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/126291-x-factor-journal-4-1-2011-a.html
*yellowmoomba *http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/o...hted-vest-combos-circuits-plyos-bag-work.html
*AKIRA *http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/124501-lets-see-what-muscle-can-do.html
*fufu *http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/62239-fu-fus-l337-journal.html

Other nominations?

I have a few...


----------



## Curt James (Apr 30, 2012)

*Burr *http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/113982-burrs-wonderful-workouts.html
*PreMier *http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/83602-p-side-training-prodigy.html
*davegmb *http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/110106-davegmbs-journal.html
*MaxSeg *http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/154025-maxsegs-rehab-journal.html
*AustinGal *http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/160943-going-2012-a.html


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 30, 2012)

That AustinGal seems to have a pretty good log going.


----------

